# Bedingung abfragen



## Ghosting (23. Sep 2006)

Hallo Leute !

Da ich mit Java nur ganz weit am Rande mal Kontakt hatte, hab ich auch keinen großen Plan, bzw. keine genaue Vorstellung wie ich mein Problem lösen könnte.

Ich möchte eine Bedingung in einer Webseite abfragen und dann zu einer der beiden Möglichkeiten verlinken. Und zwar wenn ein Benutzer auf meiner Webseite die WebCam anklickt, soll zuerst abgefragt werden ob mein PC erreichbar ist, wenn nicht, soll dementsprechend eine Webseite aufgerufen werden. Wenn der PC erreichbar ist, soll zur WebCam (also meiner aktuellen IPort) verlinkt werden.

Ich denke mal, vom Programmieraufwand her (zumnidest wenn ich das mit anderen Sprachen vergleiche), sollte das nicht allzuviel Java-Code sein. Daher meine Frage an euch, kann mir jemand diese wenigen Zeilen zusammenstellen. Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfestellung diesbezüglich, da ich wie erwähnt in JAVA keinerlei Erfahrung hab und mit HTML wird mein Problem nicht zu lösen sein, da keine Strings gespeichert, bzw. abgefragt werden können.

Ok, dann verbleibe ich mal voller Hoffnung auf ein paar Codezeilen von Euch



Gruß Ghosting


----------



## JimKnopf (23. Sep 2006)

Hmm, ich glaube in deinem Fall ist Java wohl eher etwas viel das guten.

Dein Problem lösen kann ich nicht, aber eventuel fragst du mal in einem Forum für Java-Script (ist nicht Java) oder PHP nach.


----------



## Ghosting (23. Sep 2006)

Hallo HJimKnopf


Hast Recht, ich meinte natürlich JAVA-Script. Sorry wenn das falsch rüber kam. Dürften eigentlich nur ein paar Zeilen sein JAVA-Script sein. Eine IF THEN Abfrage oder sowas in der Art dürfte wohl genügen. Nur wie gesagt, hab von JAVA-Script Null Plan.......


Trotzdem danke für Deine Antwort 


Gruß Ghosting


----------



## Tissi (25. Sep 2006)

Ich denke JavaScript bringt dir nicht viel. Was du brauchst ist php.
Damit kannst du mit dem Link ein Script aufrufen, das auf dem Server läuft und erst die ereichbarkeit deines PCs überprüft und dann dementsprechend die eine oder die andere Seite zum Client schickt.
Du bist also in diesem Forum grundsätzlich falsch. Ich empfehle dir tut.php-q.net. Das ist ein recht gutes php-Tutorial mit dem du erstmal die Gründsätze von php lernen kannst. Wie du dann die Ereichbarkeit deines eigene PCs prüfst, wirst du danach nochmal woanders nachgucken müssen.


----------

